# Chevelle dash into my Lemans?



## torranosaurus (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello.
I want to put a complete 70-72 Chevelle sweep style dash into my 72 Lemans.
Anyone know if they are a pretty direct swap?
I am building something different and do not care about originality.
Thanks.


----------

